
The Black Lotus – Eon – Amiga Demo (50 FPS) - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD9xk3SDSYc
======
magicalhippo
"Fun facts: \- We hit every documented hardware bug on OCS in this demo more
than once

\- The song can’t fit in chip memory all at once (the module is 559K in size)

\- We built so much tooling for this demo that it is kind of ridiculous: a
register allocating assembler, a new linker, an emulator version with memory
protection and instruction level trace profiling, the scene packing tools,..
will be looking to release some of them later"

Impressive stuff!

I was a PC guy, so wasn't familiar with the Amiga scene much. But when I saw
Jizz[1] and Stash[2] they blew me away for 64k demos. Of course helped that I
was really into goa trance at the time, but still, how had they managed to fit
all that into 64k?!

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXgseVYvhek](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXgseVYvhek)

[2]: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjiY-
TM_3Ns](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjiY-TM_3Ns)

------
throwaway888abc
oh those fond memories

looked up 'State of the Art' and it's there too (!!!)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89wq5EoXy-0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89wq5EoXy-0)

